# لو سمحتو في مهندس سوداني في المنتدي



## تيمون (24 أكتوبر 2007)

لو سمحتو في مهندس سوداني في المنتدي


----------



## حسن المرير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ايوه انا مهندس سوداني


----------



## أماسينا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

هلا وغلا فيك وبالسودان أكيد في وانا واحد منهم


----------



## محمود شهاب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

م / سحر
معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا باشا موجودين


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا بكم يا تيمون ومن اين انت


----------



## تيمون (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ازيك ياباشا


----------



## mhdhassan (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ........ ومرحبا شرفت المنتدى


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهند سوداني 
تيمون انت خالد معمار؟


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

ALSALAMU ALIKUM 
I am sudanees.eng.ashjan.UAE


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

Temon Enta Aiman Usef Ali Rajab?????


----------

